
How Duolingo got 110M users - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/how-duolingo-got-110-million-users
======
Mickchicken2
I want to like Duolingo more but I don't understand how you can work your way
through the course if your keyboard doesn't have foreign characters on it. I
tried to get into learning Russian briefly but gave up on the first 20 minutes
as I kept failing the tasks that requires me to type Russian characters.

Was I doing it wrong?

~~~
bilch
a) You don't have to type Russian characters. There's a little switch that
lets you input everything in English transliteration. b) There's an
explanation right at the beginning on how to install a Russian keyboard
layout:
[https://www.duolingo.com/comment/11449014](https://www.duolingo.com/comment/11449014)

